# Letting my cat out for the first time - help!



## ickle_becka (May 16, 2011)

Hi everyone, I wonder if someone could help me with a query I have?

My cat, Nico, is around 5 years old. He's a siamese-oriental cross.
I've had him from a kitten, he's been neutered, is up to date with all his vaccines, and since I've had him he's been a house cat. I've always kept him in as I've always lived on really busy roads, and I didn't want anything to happen to him.
However, we've now moved to a much quieter area. I'd like to start letting him out as I think it will help him calm down a little - he can often be a bit psycho - but is it too late after 5 years of being indoors?? I'm worried that he's not "streetwise" and hasn't really ever had any interaction with other cats.
Next door have two female cats, and one was in our back yard last night. Nico was sat by the french doors staring her down (she gave up first!) and then he was up on his back legs pawing at the window and squeaking to go and see her.
He's a very dominant cat - definitely mummy's baby, but totally higher-ranking than my partner!! I'm worried he might not come back though 

So, should I start to let him out or is it too late??? I'm going to give him a few weeks to get used to the new house, and also take him outside on his harness a few times to start putting some smell down in the back yard, hopefully this will help!
Any other thoughts/tips??

Thanks in advance!!!
xx


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't. Siamese and si crosses are mental anyway so I dint think it will calm him down anyway. As long as he has plenty to do indoors.


----------



## ickle_becka (May 16, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Personally I wouldn't. Siamese and si crosses are mental anyway so I dint think it will calm him down anyway. As long as he has plenty to do indoors.


Hi, thanks for responding.

Can I just ask why say you wouldn't?

Thanks!
Becka


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Cars. Cat fights. People poisoning cats. It getting lost, etc.

It hasn't been out for five years so will have no road sense. Yep it's a quieter area but there will still be roads and risks. 

I don't think you'll get the result you want, except for he'll be going mad outside not in your house, so why take the risk. I know you have a cross breed but neither of the parents pedigrees I would say are suitable to be let outside.


----------



## ickle_becka (May 16, 2011)

Ok, thanks for your thoughts.

It's not just that it might calm him down a bit - he is desperate to go out & explore the big wide world, he has been for years, and I feel really cruel keeping him in 
He spends most of time sitting by windows, pawing at them and squeaking, and watching what goes on outside, and we have to be really careful when we enter or leave as he makes a dash for the door every time.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Hmmm I wouldnt anthropomorphise his feelings. A closed door is a taunt to any cat, bathroom or outdoor. He's really not think 'oh I wish I was outside chasing birds it would be so fun!' he has no idea... He's never been out. You are projecting human emotions into him which he does not have. 

I would not feel guilty. Mine sits and looks out the window. He wouldnt last five minutes if I let him outside. You are keeping him safe by keeping him indoors


----------



## ickle_becka (May 16, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> A closed door is a taunt to any cat, bathroom or outdoor.


This is true, but he doesn't do it to any other door  lol


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I'm in full agreement with Gloworm*Mushroom after 5 years of indoor living I would be wary of allowing him outdoor access.It is a myth that cats "miss" the outdoors.If they have never been out how can they "know" whats out there.To them a window is just a barrier to another place they want to explore,it could just as easily be another room.Cats by nature are nosey and have an inbuilt need to explore,sadly this is what gets them into trouble.You say it is a quieter area but dangers are still there.Often quiet roads are "more dangerous"as the shock of noisy traffic is not constant,therefore they can be caught out by a car.This is always a "touchy" subject which many will disagree over.Iam a strong believer in keeping my cats safe ,therefore they are and always will be indoor cats so I can only give you my side of this.Perhaps if you are set on allowing outdoor access you could look into cat proofing your garden or building a run attached to your house.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Maybe cat proof your garden or part of it. So he can explore and get some fresh air and be safe too.
We cat proofed our garden and it wasn't expensive to do.
It's good because when the weather is warm I can keep the doors open and I haven't got any worries of them escaping.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

indoor

or cat proof your garden.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol you have a siamese...they Never calm down 

after 5 years, no way would I let him out, for one they have no road sense anyway. 2. after 5 years of age, hell have nothing, zero in the way of the outdoor world  

if anything itll make him worse


----------



## mrswoodwoose (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh ok someone is sure to shoot me down, but I would let the cat out. My neighbour kept her cat in from a kitten, for 3 years and now that he has been going out (for the last 4 years) we can not imagine him otherwise.

As much as I would love to keep my cats safe, they love being outdoors: who doesn't want the sun on their back and the wind in their hair?

At least can you not build a decent size run for him, or try a harness? In my opinion, they are creatures who, although domesticated and happily so, still have something inside them that is happier or more fulfilled by spending some time outdoors. Sorry, I know all the arguements for keeping cats as indoor pets, this is my personal feeling.

I hope your cat settles whatever you decide.


----------



## mrswoodwoose (Jan 23, 2011)

And for all those who say Siamese are mental, my Aunt kept Siamese for many years, up to 16 cats at a time and her house was always filled with calm happy cats. They went outdoors. That's not to say you don't get "mental" Siamese, but the more they have to do and think about the less they can fixate on more negative behaviours. Oh, and did I mention there's lots to do outside? 

Please: it's no use anyone responding by quoting RTA stats at me, I am aware and I love my cats dearly and would do almost anything for them, this is, I must stress, my personal belief. It depends a lot on the actual cat too, how they handle being an indoor cat only.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

IMHO it will be far more cruel to let her out than to keep her in...she's been in for 5yrs and well used to being safe and secure...at the end of it all its your choice but can you live with it should anything happen to her......I know i couldnt if it was one of mine.........best wishes........CHRIS.


----------



## mrswoodwoose (Jan 23, 2011)

I am interested to why so many of you think that after 5 years a cat does not have the "tools" to adapt to a new (outside) situation? It's not quite the same as taking a lion who was hand reared, lived in a small circus cage all its life and throwing it into the plains of Africa to fend for itself.

This is an intelligent animal, who, if it goes outside with it's owner for a few minutes a day and stays within it's comfort zone, can surely adapt to being in the garden for some time???


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I think so many members on this forum think its better that cats should be " indoor " pets, This doesnt mean we are right. but im sure we think its better for them, My opinion is a cat that has been kept indoors for 5 yrs isnt going to be street wise and theres so much that can go wrong, Other cats, dogs, foxes idiots with air guns roads the list is endless, My answer would be to build a run for her, all my cats wait every morning to go out in there run and we then let them have a walk on the grass (supervised) , when they are in there pen we know they are safe and secure but still get all the benifits of being outdoors.Its your choice in the end.........good luck...........CHRIS.


----------



## mrswoodwoose (Jan 23, 2011)

raggs said:


> My answer would be to build a run for her, all my cats wait every morning to go out in there run and we then let them have a walk on the grass (supervised) , when they are in there pen we know they are safe and secure but still get all the benifits of being outdoors.Its your choice in the end.........good luck...........CHRIS.


I'd love a cat proof garden, that would be my ideal. I also mentioned a run in my 1st post and I think this could be a good compromise. One can be pretty inventive and make them very cat friendly.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

mrswoodwoose said:


> I'd love a cat proof garden, that would be my ideal. I also mentioned a run in my 1st post and I think this could be a good compromise. One can be pretty inventive and make them very cat friendly.


Yes you can, thats the beauty of building one yourself, when we did ours i started off with a 6x4 garden shen and then built all the panels myself, inside the shed i built in a storage area for there toys and loads of shelves as all the cats love to be up high, they love being out there. In the run i put a thick branch from a tree that had been cut down and wound a rope around it and they just love to climb right to the top of the pen, When we assembled the panels i used coach bolts to put it all together so should i ever need to take it down or wish to add to it then its so easy to take apart, best wishes .........CHRIS.


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi there - I dont post very often but your post struck a chord so here is my personal experience as an owner and sometimes breeder of Siamese and Orientals for nearly twenty years.

I know you just want the best for your cat and so did my Mum who against my very very strong advice felt that it was unfair to keep her Siamese girl Misha indoors and she should have freedom outside, Misha was a rescue Siamese and had lived indoors all her life until she was four.....all went well for the first few weeks and my Mum used to keep an eye on her sat on the front doorstep watching the world go by but unfortunatley one day a dog wandered into the cul de sac and Misha was a sitting duck, she had had no prior knowledge of predators and dangers and didnt try to run until too late,she was used to everything and everyone that approached her being friendly. Mum tried desperatly to save her but she was injured horifically and died before she got to the vets. My mum felt so guilty she hasnt had another pet since even though she had had dogs and cats all her life.

Another friend had two neutered oriental boys and when she moved house to a rural area decided to let them out,now she only has one boy as one of them dissapeared, she doesnt know why or ever find out what happened to him just one day he didnt come home - she tried everything, he was chipped but has never been found dead or alive. She now keeps her remaining boy indoors again.

My two Siamese and two Orientals are indoor cats with a cat run built on to the house for fresh air and excercise.....my personal advice would be to build a run or cat proof the garden in agreement with others posts as there are dangers you couldnt anticipate for a cat that has previously known only indoor teritory.

Re the door facination....must be a breed thing as mine go crazy to go through the door to upstairs...dont bother with the front or back door though so some doors might just seem more exciting than others or maybe they know there is nothing outside the front door or back door more exciting than what they see in their run!!! They are pretty clever cats.

Hope whatever you decide all goes well.


----------

